# One hour block



## Uberduber420 (Jan 12, 2017)

what's with a one hour block dla8? Is that a prime block?


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Warehouses that start with "D" are always logistics. My advice for one hour blocks, for both logistics and prime, is to just decline them every time. If you accidentally pick one up just drop it immediately. One hour blocks are never worth it.


----------



## Uberduber420 (Jan 12, 2017)

The wherehouse I picked was the Hawthorne one does that one ever offer prime delivery slots and how does one know it's a prime slot or just a flex slot?


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

If it is a logistics warehouse, and later in the evening, this is probably a "re-attempt" block (original driver returned it during the day as undeliverable)-- anywhere from 1-10 packages, probably spread far apart, and probably still undeliverable.

And it will probably take at LEAST one hour, maybe more if you have to return any packages to the warehouse.

Loser block, not worth it. (In most cases. Hey, you could get lucky and get one package that fell off a rack earlier that someone just noticed. But you probably won't get lucky.)

g

If the warehouse starts with "D" it is a logistics block. (Prime warehouses start with "U" I think.)

g


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Basmati said:


> Warehouses that start with "D" are always logistics. My advice for one hour blocks, for both logistics and prime, is to just decline them every time. If you accidentally pick one up just drop it immediately. One hour blocks are never worth it.


Agreed and 2 he blocks can suck 
Too


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

3 hr blocks can suck. Have you tried delivering 25 envelopes to apartments in the evening? In a college town?


----------

